# Western Riders: Poll



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Do you use a_ back_ cinch when you ride?


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

It depends on where I am riding. If I am just riding around the property, then there is no need for it. For heavy trail riding, absolutely. And I don't in barrel racing either.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Only when I rope or do reined cow horse. But not for reining.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Is that also known as a "bucking strap"? If it is, I never use one. I had a saddle once that had one and I used it then but none of my saddles even have one.....


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

I use a back cinch, I never take it off my saddle


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I use one during heavy trail rides like if I am going up and down hills constantly. I teach all of my horses to accept a back cinch because you never know when you need one on them.


----------



## Tophandcowgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

For high-speed things like running drill, heavy trail riding, or trick riding, I use a back cinch for extra support to keep my saddle in one spot and not tilting at all. For normal training though, there's no need.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

No, never! I know how to do them up and stuff but I have no use for them. I'm a western pleasure girl, and the trails I've got don't really require too much hard work seeing as my trails are the beach


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> Is that also known as a "bucking strap"? If it is, I never use one. I had a saddle once that had one and I used it then but none of my saddles even have one.....


No, bucking straps are used on broncs in rodeos. A back cinch is used to keep the back of the saddle down when you rope etc. I use one because it's there and I like it. It also has a connector strap that hooks to the front cinch so that it doesn't get back far enough to become a "problem".  
As you can see the back cinch is not located at the flank. That is where the bucking strap would be.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

yeah on 2 of my saddles. just because it looks cool


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I didnt until I started riding drill. We need to have one when doing rodeos so it's on my saddle and i'm too lazy to take it off so now I ride with one.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Is that also known as a "bucking strap"? If it is, I never use one. I had a saddle once that had one and I used it then but none of my saddles even have one.....


No it is different that a bucking strap but if is on loose like allot of them it can become one. exspecally on a gelding or stallion. That is why allot of people buy a strap to tie it to the front cinch.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

*Always.* Most of my riding is done on trails that can be very steep, depending on which direction I take. Plus, I use the same saddle for riding trails, working cattle, roping, and training horses. My philosophy is that it is better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it. I had a friend that trained horses but he didn't think a back cinch was necessary on a young horse. Well one day he was riding a young horse that got spooked and went to bucking. The horse got his head down and really started bucking hard and sucking back and the saddle just went BLOOP, right down over his head and my friend face planted in the dirt. Wouldn't have happened with a back cinch.

Plus, it would be too much trouble to take it on and off depending on where I was going to ride.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone for replying.
Smrobs,
What would I use? A latigo strap? And another girth? I have an extra latigo. I am leaning toward using a back cinch. The land is all flat where we live, but I plan on taking her into the mountains a lot where my family lives.


smrobs said:


> *Always.* Most of my riding is done on trails that can be very steep, depending on which direction I take. Plus, I use the same saddle for riding trails, working cattle, roping, and training horses. My philosophy is that it is better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it. I had a friend that trained horses but he didn't think a back cinch was necessary on a young horse. Well one day he was riding a young horse that got spooked and went to bucking. The horse got his head down and really started bucking hard and sucking back and the saddle just went BLOOP, right down over his head and my friend face planted in the dirt. Wouldn't have happened with a back cinch.
> 
> Plus, it would be too much trouble to take it on and off depending on where I was going to ride.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that most tack stores sell the billets and cinches separately so that you can get what matches your saddle. My tack store does anyway. I don't recommend anything any skinnier than 3 inches or thinner than two-ply because if the need arises that you have to tighten it up, the more surface area to spread the pressure, the better it is. Many ranch hands keep 6 inch scalloped back cinches on theirs just because they do have to tighten theirs really tight when working cattle. I would personally avoid the cheap ones that are 2 inches wide and made of single ply leather. I would go for something more like this.







or this








And the billets that you will need for each side will look like this









But then again, I believe in doing everything heavy duty. However, I think these types of flank cinches just look, for lack of a better word, dinky.









And IMHO, it is better to get her used to it now on flat ground that she is familiar with. Has she ever had a flank cinch used on her before?


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I always use a back cinch. usually I'm not doing anything that requires it, but it can't hurt, can it? I've just always used them and I feel like it looks empty without one!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I use a back cinch on my green horse, to get him used to it, and so if he does silly stuff, the saddle stays in place better. I will also use it when we start doing poles and barrels.

I never use it on my mare. I just don't feel the need too. She is just an old trail horse and I am not heavy at all, so the saddle never shifts or anything.

Just remember, when you use it, NEVER leave it loose! People think that they should for some reason, don't! It doesn't have to be super tight, but should be snug against them.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

one of my saddles has one and one doesn't ... i want to find one for my victor but i want it to be a nice one that matches ... 

normally you don't use one unless you are roping or doing something where you need the saddle to REALLY stay ... but some people just like the look


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with SMROBS i use one though i dont do any fast paced events or work cattle, but id rather have one and never need it than have my 16.2 hand gelding decide to buck me off and have the saddle do something screwy, better safe than sorry imo! Plus they look cool, really cowboyish! Maybe i am just an over doer in the whole protective equip thing though, i always use boots on my horses when i ride, i wear a helmet,i boot and helmet them when i trailer, and if im trail riding i usually have a rope halter under my bridle and looped to my horn just in case.... of course ive had instances where all my safety measures have helped sooo much as well, so it just reinforces it i guess!


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm getting one soon. Does it matter if its felt, nylon, or leather? There is all 3 at my tack shop, and I don't really want to spend a lot of money on the leather one so I was thinking of the hospital felt one. What do you guys prefer?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Dynamite, are you talking about the girth or the flank cinch? I have never seen a flank cinch with hospital felt. The only ones I have ever seen were either leather or nylon.


----------



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

Never. 

I might use one if the horse absolutely needed it. But the look isn't my style for the events I show.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I use one, but it is mostly because I had a friend who decided to see how fast one of our horses would stop....adn needless to say when they stop really quick the back of the saddle can pop up...she got a bloody nose. I've never needed it personally, but I have seen a horse get spooked or work on a steep hill where they really could have benefited from having one.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you so much! Her saddle just arrived day before yesterday. She's never worn a saddle before. I'm waiting for the rain to pass to get her used to being cinched up. I'll go grab one at the store soon. Better to start using one right off the bat so it's 'normal' to her. Do you think the length for a draft horse will be an issue? Tenacity is only 2.5, and as of now, large horse tack fits, but maybe not for long...


smrobs said:


> I think that most tack stores sell the billets and cinches separately so that you can get what matches your saddle. My tack store does anyway. I don't recommend anything any skinnier than 3 inches or thinner than two-ply because if the need arises that you have to tighten it up, the more surface area to spread the pressure, the better it is. Many ranch hands keep 6 inch scalloped back cinches on theirs just because they do have to tighten theirs really tight when working cattle. I would personally avoid the cheap ones that are 2 inches wide and made of single ply leather.
> 
> But then again, I believe in doing everything heavy duty.
> And IMHO, it is better to get her used to it now on flat ground that she is familiar with. Has she ever had a flank cinch used on her before?


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I agree. Though, those who taught me to ride never introduced me to a back cinch, I think it looks unbalanced without one. My TB used to buck a lot on rough, sloping turrain. I'm surprised no one ever mentioned a back cinch before.


rockyxpony said:


> I always use a back cinch. usually I'm not doing anything that requires it, but it can't hurt, can it? I've just always used them and I feel like it looks empty without one!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks =) Yeah, all of the pictures I've looked at of horses w/ back cinches have them really loose. Wonder why? isn't it dangerous? What does everyone think about that?


ChevyPrincess said:


> I use a back cinch on my green horse, to get him used to it, and so if he does silly stuff, the saddle stays in place better. I will also use it when we start doing poles and barrels.
> 
> I never use it on my mare. I just don't feel the need too. She is just an old trail horse and I am not heavy at all, so the saddle never shifts or anything.
> 
> Just remember, when you use it, NEVER leave it loose! People think that they should for some reason, don't! It doesn't have to be super tight, but should be snug against them.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks! Luckily I went with a black saddle, so it shouldn't be too hard to match my tack. I'm going to be riding my Clydesdale for the first time soon. It would probably be a good idea to use one in that case, eh?  Your horse is gorgeous!!


kchfuller said:


> one of my saddles has one and one doesn't ... i want to find one for my victor but i want it to be a nice one that matches ...
> 
> normally you don't use one unless you are roping or doing something where you need the saddle to REALLY stay ... but some people just like the look


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^^ smart with the black saddle ... i am having a really hard time finding one that matches! I am a better safe then sorry person too so i think that it's a good idea. Also it gets them used to all kinds of things touching their belly which is always good 

Thanks- Brodie knows he handsome lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Probably a regular size should work for now but when the time comes that you have to get a large draft saddle for her, you may want to look around because I know you could get one custom made but I am not sure about normal stores selling them.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh, I have a draft saddle for her. it's an Abetta Cordura trail draft saddle. I meant the length of the back cinch. I'm always worried I'm going to spend good money on leather tack, and then have to replace it because she grew out of it. Guess that all comes wiith having a draft. lol


smrobs said:


> Probably a regular size should work for now but when the time comes that you have to get a large draft saddle for her, you may want to look around because I know you could get one custom made but I am not sure about normal stores selling them.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, I don't know how cordura sizes things but when I rode John, my regular sized back cinch fit him fine (length wise) but if he grows any more, it won't. It was on the very last hole on both sides.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Not for reining, but for trail riding, pleasure yes.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Dynamite, are you talking about the girth or the flank cinch? I have never seen a flank cinch with hospital felt. The only ones I have ever seen were either leather or nylon.


Is a flank cinch is the same thing as a back cinch? If it is, thats what I'm talking about. Sorry for my lack of knowledge of terminology. The one I saw is labeled "Felt rear cinch with hospital felt lining".


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

I use one all the time - I ride moderate to challenging trails - it never comes off my saddle.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

dynamite. said:


> Is a flank cinch is the same thing as a back cinch? If it is, thats what I'm talking about. Sorry for my lack of knowledge of terminology. The one I saw is labeled "Felt rear cinch with hospital felt lining".


Hey, no worries. Yes it is the same thing. I would imagine that it would work as well as any of the others, I have just never seen one with felt lining. Most people really don't have to have it tight, just snug against the belly so not really enough to need padding or felt for comfort. But then again, if you have a really sensative horse, that may be just the ticket.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

A rear cinch can be a very dangerous thing!! I hear alot of "ON Steep hills I use one". Horses going downhill can get their back hoof caught in that rear cinch ( that is one very bad accident)!!!!

Please if u use one, make sure it is not hanging below the horses belly. SO MANY PEOPLE I SEE WITH IT HANGING THREE INCHES DOWN. STUPID!!!! It doesn't need to be tight, but it does need to be up close so your horse doesn't kick at a fly and get hung up in it....

We ride the most challenging, steep trails in Southern Ohio. I use a crupper and a breast collar, but definately no flank cinch.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Any piece of equipment can be dangerous if not used or adjusted properly. I agree with Susan in that if the cinch is too loose it serves no purpose and becomes a detriment. 

Two warnings (aside from having the cinch adjusted properly). First be sure your horse is accustom to it or you can end up doing a rodeo. Like any new piece of tack, your horse needs to get used to the new feeling.

Secondly, always have the connector strap attached to the front cinch or the rear cinch can move too far back and you get another rodeo.

Personally, I use a rear cinch about 90% of the time. The only time I don't use one is when I get a new horse that I don't know if he has ever had one. On a new horse, I'll ride him a few times without it until we get comfortable together then I'll introduce it to him in a round pen first being sure to try him at all gaits. I had a mare once that was fine with it until we went into a canter out in the field - I ended up having to hobble back to the barn with a broken foot. When I got thrown, my foot got bent in a bad position due to my spurs getting planted in the ground! Now I always use a round pen or at least a lunge line first.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I used to use one.But since I got another Horse I have to use it on my other saddle.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Hey, no worries. Yes it is the same thing. I would imagine that it would work as well as any of the others, I have just never seen one with felt lining. Most people really don't have to have it tight, just snug against the belly so not really enough to need padding or felt for comfort. But then again, if you have a really sensative horse, that may be just the ticket.


Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Never.

But I only do Pleasure stuff and light trail riding.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

I saw this on YouTube and it discusses the proper fit of a rear cinch

YouTube - Ed Dabney ,Gentle Horsemanship International. www.eddabney.com


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I never take mine off. I just don't leave it loose because it can get hung up on things. I used to leave it really loose but I watched my friend get in an accident by getting it caught on a tree branch, so now I make it tighter, but not like, strangling. xD


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I do on my barrel saddle, but not on my Abetta saddle or show saddle.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

No, never have


----------



## chesterh (Jul 6, 2009)

Always. 100%. I used it when I barrel raced in case my gelding blew up or refused a barrel. I use it on trail especially when I was working at a packing outfitter doing 12 hour days. I use it during drill team. Its become a habit for me. All my saddles come with billets but I also go and buy or have a flank cinch made.

I was always taught to have it decently touching when you first get on a horse and by the time you get warmed up and riding it usually is hanging 1/2 inch to an inch. Anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## horsgal (Feb 4, 2009)

I use them on both my saddles, I like the look of them! =)


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't use one, don't really feel the need to I suppose. I might consider it for gaming but it's doubtful.

I would be lost without my breastcollar though!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

No, I used too but it became pointless.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Appyt said:


> I use one because it's there and I like it. It also has a connector strap that hooks to the front cinch so that it doesn't get back far enough to become a "problem".


I agree.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

I always use a back cinch


----------



## Hunter (Oct 9, 2009)

I use one : ) It looks good, and your saddle wont go up if your having a race!


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah i use one to stop the back of my saddle coming up if i come into any trouble


----------



## buddy09 (Nov 15, 2009)

i use it for barrels, roping, cutting and everything else


----------



## TxRoper4Christ (Nov 27, 2008)

I always use a rear cinch when I ride. Barrels, trails, working cows, doesn't matter. I've got one on my horse.


----------



## western walking horse (Nov 27, 2009)

wahts a cinch


----------

